# Best US dedicated server host?



## digibucc (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure if this fits here, didn't think it fit in networking better , sorry if wrong.

I have been having a lot of stress due to my current hosting company. besides not following standards and being unprofessional, they are rude and try to push me into configurations i am not looking for.

*SO*
what are the best rated professional grade dedicated server hosts you guys know of? i'd like them to be based in the US, but if they at least have a large center of operations and many dist centers here that's fine too. not looking for shared hosts. obviously cost will matter to me but i want any suggestion you guys have any way.

gladly give any more info if needed, thank you for any suggestions!

thank you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe rack space and soft layer are two of the most highly regarded. I don't use either though so I can't say from personal experience.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah i'm seeing rackspace pretty high in most rankings. i'm actually going through their site now. i'll check out softlayer as well. thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2012)

tpu is hosted at softlayer. best host we ever worked with, great network, great options. not the cheapest though

just curious, what kind of server are you looking for ?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 6, 2012)

You may want to check out Inmotion also. They get good reviews.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 6, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> just curious, what kind of server are you looking for ?



LAMP... i've looked at cloud hosts but their management costs are too high. I don't want to be responsible for updating the os and apache, etc. so it being managed matters. I will check softlayer out.

i was just perusing inmotion's site, and their prices look good, but it can be hard to tell a quality host from the rest, so i appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2012)

digibucc said:


> so it being managed matters



we have unmanaged with softlayer, so no idea how well their managed works.

cloud is overrated and overpriced. it only makes sense if you have wildly varying loads up and down by one order of magnitude or more.

with LAMP you kinda dont update at all, or the linux autoupdater software does it for you. i see your point though


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used unmanaged with Rackspace, and a dedicated server with GoDaddy (fully managed). I greatly preferred GoDaddy. They do a great job of managing the server, making sure anything you need gets installed etc. Great customer support too. Rackspace is great too, but expect to have to install the LAMP package yourself.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2012)

I looked through a lot, my final four were: Rackspace, Hostgator, inmotion, & SoftLayer.

the prices/reviews were all very similar between those four so it really just became a matter of choose one. after comparison i went with inmotion. great prices, great support team and consistently quality service (from reviews).

I do have a home server set up with WAMP, and i am going to be formatting and making it a lamp setup , and learning more administration tasks - but with this being my job and all it was worth it to get a managed host for my own sanity 

thank everyone for responses! hosting is a hard thing to feel confident about


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2012)

i strongly recommend centos (based on redhat enterprise linux), yum is your friend, add the rpmforge repository


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2012)

i did choose centos, and i have ssh configured - so i can use yum and add the repo using that(ssh), right?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i did choose centos, and i have ssh configured - so i can use yum and add the repo using that(ssh), right?



yup. learn how to manage your server using ssh, linux shell and config files.

dont waste your time with pretty GUIs, that either suck, are buggy, incomplete, not updated or slow down the system


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2012)

i pay extra for cpanel, if i learn to do it all with ssh i can drop cpanel too?

that's awesome. and that is what i enjoy, i have my own home server and am wanting to learn more management.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i pay extra for cpanel, if i learn to do it all with ssh i can drop cpanel too?
> 
> that's awesome. and that is what i enjoy, i have my own home server and am wanting to learn more management.



yeah, you can do everything with the shell. not sure how compatible doing things at the same time with cpanel and ssh is. for the record, no cpanel or similar @ tpu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2012)

digi, i thought you knew linux management with ssh. oh man, you are missing out on a whole new world of awesome. i havnt touched a linux gui on my server for 3 years!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> digi, i thought you knew linux management with ssh. oh man, you are missing out on a whole new world of awesome. i havnt touched a linux gui on my server for 3 years!



i knew the basics, how to connect and mess with files, but to do real configuration never got that far ;( i definitely will be doing that now though


----------



## v12dock (Feb 7, 2012)

My friend hosts his CSS and other gaming severs (Plaugefest) over at limestone networks. He is using a heavily modified version of Gentoo


----------

